

Lean Startup Canvas: the wrong tool for Tech Ventures - amasoean
http://www.create-build-execute.com/2014/07/28/lean-startup-canvas-the-wrong-tool/

======
poseid
a canvas helps to structure ideas and directions. the canvas is just a
snapshot of a product, and there are a number of different canvasses out
there. for example, the pain/gains/job canvas, which I tried to apply to
freelance projects: [http://thinkingonthinking.com/customers-
jobs/](http://thinkingonthinking.com/customers-jobs/) \- what could be wrong
with this?

